# Swift Fox



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Did anyone else see the news about the three swift foxes that have been killed on ND highways. Anybody ever seen one, or shot one before. I never knew they even existed


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Only seen'em on TV.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

A kit fox and a swift fox are almost the same animal. Both are almost totally nocternal and probably the reason you have never seen one if you live where they are at.

I've hunted the night shift for years in the southwest, called in and seen a ton of kit fox, probably the dumbest of all predators when it comes to calling them in.

Swift fox ( Vulpes velox ) basically range from Texas up through Montana and Nebraska and even into Canada.

Kit fox (Vulpes macratis ) basically range from mainland Mexico and Baja California through California, Arizona, Nevada, Oregon, Idaho and New Mexico.

Both fox look so close alike you can not tell the difference, It would take a Biologist to know the difference.

By the way, you can kill kit fox in Arizona, Nevada and New Mexico in season, but in California they are fully protected and California has a billion of em? Don't know about Oregon or Idaho?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Those things are pretty cool looking. Kinda sad that those three got hit.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just think of the money that was wasted.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

C-B, kit or swift fox aint worth much, maybe in the $7.00 to $10.00 range, or less. You need to learn how to hunt bobcats if you want to make some money.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah! That's still 30 dollars though. Bobcats are worth alot, and I plan on getting a few but most of my hunting is going to be for coyotes because the place I'm going to go bobcat hunting is about ten miles away and my pasture is only one.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyote_buster said:


> Yeah! That's still 30 dollars though. Bobcats are worth alot, and I plan on getting a few but most of my hunting is going to be for coyotes because the place I'm going to go bobcat hunting is about ten miles away and my pasture is only one.


Man, I wish I had bobcats only 10 miles away! Papapete and I were happy enough this winter to win 100 dollars in a coyote tournament because it paid for a tank and half of gas. I bet we filled up 3 times that weekend by the time we drove out to central ND, scouted, hunted, and drove home. :-?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah! Ten miles isn't to far but after wrestling practice I don't have much time to get out.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

arent swift foxes endangered? i know there isnt many left in Canada, I think most of them are out in the prarires like in Manitoba and Saskatchewan.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

DVXDUDE, A swift fox in NM is not indangered, I can't speak for other states. In the southwest U.S. kit fox are not indangered. Though California has them on that kind of list it's totally BS. 
The indangered kit fox use to be listed as the San Joaquin Valley kit fox? But they finally figured it was the same kit fox as the rest of em and California has a million of them. 
Few people know the real reason kit fox were protected in California. To put it real simple the CVCA took some Game Wardens and some Federal people out one night to show them how it was done outside of a small town called Arvin California, not far from Bakersfield. 
They called in so many kit fox that night the DFG and the Feds figured out it was not a good idea for these animals to be hunted because they are so stupid, end of story.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

We have swift fox right here in Ft. Pierre , S.D. They were introduced on Ted Turner Ranches on the bad river . Ted bought out quite a few private ranchers in Stanley county and wanted to re-introduce the swift fox in coyote territory. They have done quite extensive coyote control to reduce the local coyote population to give the little fox a better chance of survival and I don't know how well the program is going. I did see a den of the little fox that was being monitored by a wildlife biologist . They collared some and have been tracking them but I don't know where they are at on the project. Ted Turner bought up about 150,000 acres of land and has a pretty good size buffalo herd on that land now. Some of that land was prime coyote calling land and I seldom go hunt out there anymore. Some of the ranch hands call and it is just not as good as it used to be when the local ranches had the land. There are swift fox on some of the indian reservations in South West S.D. but as someone said unless you go out at night and spot light you seldom see one. There is no hunting season on them in S.D.


----------

